# ARAMCO-Pipeline Repair and Maintenance



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أبريل 2009)

This SAEP describes the procedures to be followed for the repair and maintenance of
onshore pipelines, as covered by ASME B31.4 and ASME B31.8. The methods and
procedures set forth herein are minimum requirements and are not a release from the
responsibility for prudent action that circumstances make advisable. Any deviation to
this SAEP requires the approval of the Manager, Consulting Services Department,​*​*


----------



## م/وفاء (7 أبريل 2009)

thank u very much for this article 

have u got any another articles from aramco??


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أبريل 2009)

I worked in aramco-safania refineray project as deputy quality manger, so i have all aramco standards and spcifications
only which standards you need, i will send it


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 أبريل 2009)

Hi
thanx for your effort
& 
plz try to load the standars here
it will help us

thnx & regards
Majdi


----------



## Hassan Al-Dubain (18 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وسام النعيمي (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الى الاستاذ الفاضل ......
افدتنا جزاك الله خير......
وسام النعيمي.....


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور وياريت بعد اكثر


----------



## عبد الصادق (28 أبريل 2011)

مليون شكر


----------



## rwanm (7 مارس 2014)

شكرا والمزيد من فضلك


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

thank you:77:


----------

